# [Urgent] Need a 32" Full HD LED TV for 55k



## dippi_taurus (Nov 8, 2013)

Hi guys,

I need a *32" [max] Full HD LED TV* for a budget of *around 55K*. I will be purchasing it in the next coming weeks. After searching the forum and the net I have shortlisted a few models below and please do suggest any other models that are better from the companies below.
*
LG*
1. LG 32LM6200
2. LG 32LM6410
3. LG 32LA6200
4. LG 32LA6620 [will buy if it is better than LA6200 in terms of PQ & features. Also if it provides the skype camera.]

*Sony
*1. KDL-32W670A

*Samsung*
1. UA32F6400AR

*Philips*
1. 32PFL7977/V7
2. 32PFL6977/V7

*Panasonic
*1. TH-L32E6D

Regarding 
-*size*- *32"* is the maximum that I require as the TV will be placed in an existing cabinet. 
-*Picture Quality* *[top priority]* should definitely be good and I cannot compromise on that. Will be watching SD content a lot on Videocon DTH. 
-It should run *all formats* of audio [AAC, AC3, DTS] and video [avi, mp4, h.264 mkv, .ts], I know not all models provide them, but still.  
-*3D* is not at the top of the list as I won't be watching it always. Will watch only movies in 3D sometimes. Also, better passive than active.
-LED backlit than edgelit. Again, all of this is not good if I don't get good PQ.
-Require *good connectivity* options for future purposes.
-I will be purchasing the TV from *Bangalore* and *not online*.

I am leaning more towards LG 32LA6200, Sony 32W670A and the Samsung 32F6400AR. Tell me which is better among these, their current prices and why? Sorry for the long post. Thank you.

Regards.


----------



## yabbadaaba (Nov 9, 2013)

not trying to hijack the thread but i was just about to type this exactly..same query..so help guys..


----------



## Minion (Nov 9, 2013)

Since you mostly be using tv for SD contents don't consider samsung & LG and Sony is pricey for what it offer I suggest you auditon Philips 32PFL7977/V7 True VFM
Panasonic TH-L32E6D looks beautiful
Samsung UA32F6400AR good PQ worst noise reduction.


----------



## yabbadaaba (Nov 9, 2013)

why no to lg,samsung for sd content? 
philips and panasonic though are less expensive but lack connectivity for future purposes like hdmi ports,usb ports,built in wifi etc. they have either one or two..
and if the budget is as far as 55k then i dont think panasonic or philips are a good option..


----------



## dippi_taurus (Nov 10, 2013)

*Re: [Urgent] Need a 32&amp;quot; Full HD LED TV for 55k*



Minion said:


> Since you mostly be using tv for SD contents don't consider samsung & LG and Sony is pricey for what it offer I suggest you auditon Philips 32PFL7977/V7 True VFM
> Panasonic TH-L32E6D looks beautiful
> Samsung UA32F6400AR good PQ worst noise reduction.



Dear minion,


 Thank you for the reply. I got to be honest here. I will be replacing a 22 yrs old 21" Videocon CRT for one of the above. So, I'll be looking for reliability, after sales services and such, as this will be *a long term investment* for me. Hence, *future proof*. I'll probably skip a couple of technology or until the unit gives up on me before I purchase a new one. So, I was hoping you'd suggest the top three brand. Still, no harm done. The problem with Philips is that there is just 2 HDMI ports. Not enough for the D2H, dvd/blue-ray player, xbox360 and such. The Panasonic one has no 3D and the website did not help either. I'm more concerned of the after sales services of there two. And I heard that one of them is out of the TV business or something like that.

 Regarding SD content- I have a Videocon D2H SD. Even if I upgrade it to an HD one, what difference does it make as there are not many HD channels out there and I don't watch the ones that are there. Regardless, if I make the HD upgrade and subscribe for a SD package, quality will be the same right? or is it improved. Will the upscaling be any different from the regular SD set-top to a HD set-top with SD package? In regard to this how is the upscale quality of all the models?

 My sister liked the LG LA6200 model and is vying for that. We have a couple of products [washing machine 10yrs, microwave 1yr] from LG and are happy with their service. My mom likes the Sony one cause she saw it in someone's house [not the same model]. I liked the LG and the Samsung one in terms of features and agree with you that Sony charges more for what they offer. Is there anyone in the forum that you know who has brought the three models? Please help.

 PS- I also will watch quite a bit HD videos that I downloaded like GOT which are in my external HDD, on the TV. Sorry if I did not mention it before.

 Regards.



yabbadaaba said:


> not trying to hijack the thread but i was just about to type this exactly..same query..so help guys..



Please ask away your questions


----------



## srkmish (Nov 10, 2013)

How will you watch GOT on tv with family in the house


----------



## dippi_taurus (Nov 10, 2013)

*Re: [Urgent] Need a 32&quot; Full HD LED TV for 55k*



yabbadaaba said:


> why no to lg,samsung for sd content?
> philips and panasonic though are less expensive but lack connectivity for future purposes like hdmi ports,usb ports,built in wifi etc. they have either one or two..
> and if the budget is as far as 55k then i dont think panasonic or philips are a good option..



This time you read my mind 



srkmish said:


> How will you watch GOT on tv with family in the house



LOL censor/skip/fast forward/change channel . Of course it's only me who watches it.


----------



## yabbadaaba (Nov 11, 2013)

i am leaning towards LA6620..looks better overall...
LG Compare | LG Electronics IN


----------



## Minion (Nov 11, 2013)

*Re: [Urgent] Need a 32&amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;quot; Full HD LED TV for 55k*



dippi_taurus said:


> Dear minion,
> 
> 
> Thank you for the reply. I got to be honest here. I will be replacing a 22 yrs old 21" Videocon CRT for one of the above. So, I'll be looking for reliability, after sales services and such, as this will be *a long term investment* for me. Hence, *future proof*. I'll probably skip a couple of technology or until the unit gives up on me before I purchase a new one. So, I was hoping you'd suggest the top three brand. Still, no harm done. The problem with Philips is that there is just 2 HDMI ports. Not enough for the D2H, dvd/blue-ray player, xbox360 and such. The Panasonic one has no 3D and the website did not help either. I'm more concerned of the after sales services of there two. And I heard that one of them is out of the TV business or something like that.
> ...



Regarding relibility you are going to spend significant amount on tv and all top brands are providing only 1 yr warranty.I last year got a samsung 32EH4800 though sound quality is very good even PQ but its noise reduction is not great in case of SD channels they are using cheap plastic(Poor Built Quality) I don't know why but samsung is doing this in phone segment too.They are doing panel lottery and you may get inferior panel.Then i saw a Philips tv and i was amazed by its PQ.
I don't recommend LG due to poor upscaling engine and IPS panel lacks contrast ratio which is a measure factor you can certainly identify it if you look at samsung and lg models side by side.
Regarding HD D2TH they are well worth you will fully enjoy star movies,discovery HD world if you are getting a led tv this is must.If you don't have blu ray player don't buy it blu ray disc cost a bomb. One thing i have not mentioned Philips does comes with DDB so you don't need HD D2H box so you can fully utilise 2 HDMI ports.

Both Pansonic and Philips comes with 3 years warranty.

Try techradar you will find how is Philips and panasonic tvs are.here is the link
*www.techradar.com/reviews/audio-visual/televisions/plasma-and-lcd-tvs?productBrand=Philips



yabbadaaba said:


> why no to lg,samsung for sd content?
> philips and panasonic though are less expensive but lack connectivity for future purposes like hdmi ports,usb ports,built in wifi etc. they have either one or two..
> and if the budget is as far as 55k then i dont think panasonic or philips are a good option..



Don't underestimate Panasonic and Philips they both provide you Quality product.



yabbadaaba said:


> i am leaning towards LA6620..looks better overall...
> LG*Compare*| LG Electronics IN



Don't take it in negative manner if you already decided on that model go ahead and buy it what is the need for posting.


----------



## yabbadaaba (Nov 11, 2013)

*Re: [Urgent] Need a 32&amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;quot; Full HD LED TV for 55k*



> Don't take it in negative manner if you already decided on that model go ahead and buy it what is the need for posting.



Don't take it in negative manner but there is whole lot of difference between "already decided" and "leaning towards".


----------



## aroraanant (Nov 12, 2013)

> I don't recommend LG due to poor upscaling engine and IPS panel lacks contrast ratio which is a measure factor you can certainly identify it if you look at samsung and lg models side by side.
> Regarding HD D2TH they are well worth you will fully enjoy star movies,discovery HD world if you are getting a led tv this is must.If you don't have blu ray player don't buy it blu ray disc cost a bomb.


Was about to say the same thing, but Minon said that.
I totally agree with whatever is said by him.
Considering the price and features I like Samsung F5500 the most. Obviously if your budget allows then F6400 from Samsung is a good option too, BTW for how much are you getting it? Have tried getting quotes from local shops/showrooms?
Apart from that PQ of sony is quite good but yes they are heavily priced and lacks the support of 1TB HDD.
I don't like the PQ of LG.
Philips is good if you don't want to spend much but when you are spending a good amount then its better to pick from Samsung or Sony.
And the same goes for Panasonic.
And if you are concerned about the warranty and all then just get a warranty extension in Samsung or Sony or any other brand for additional two years and live freely.


----------



## Minion (Nov 12, 2013)

*Re: [Urgent] Need a 32&amp;quot; Full HD LED TV for 55k*

I was suggesting Philips because it only priced at 36k with 3D and all necessary spending more doesn't garantee a good product.



yabbadaaba said:


> Don't take it in negative manner but there is whole lot of difference between "already decided" and "leaning towards".


Sorry my mistake

Sole reason to suggest op a Philips TV is due to better panel used(no panel lottery),power full processing engine which is used in Philips premium models,good sound quality.


----------



## randomuser111 (Nov 12, 2013)

+1 to Minion's suggestion


----------



## dippi_taurus (Nov 13, 2013)

*Re: [Urgent] Need a 32&amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;quot; Full HD LED TV for 55k*



Minion said:


> Both Pansonic and Philips comes with 3 years warranty.
> 
> Try techradar you will find how is Philips and panasonic tvs are.here is the link
> Plasma and LCD TVs rated | TechRadar
> ...



1. My only concern with the Philips 32PFL7977/V7 model is that it lacks playback of .ts, .flac and many other formats. What panel does it use? It supports 3D but I need to purchase the glasses separately? No smart features and hence lacks wifi, right? I saw in a post somewhere that Videocon makes Philips TV's in India. Is this true? How will it affect my overall experience in service here in Bangalore. 

2. Reviews of Panasonic TH-l32E6D is amazing. No 3D, has ips panel, plays all formats. Only concern in this model is, it has a 50hz refresh rate. How will it affect my gaming experience? It has smart features, so is the wifi in-built or should I purchase it separately? Will the PQ in this for SD content be good like Philips? Does it come in black instead of silver?

3. I don't think I'm gonna upgrade to a HD connection anytime soon and will mostly be watching bluray 1080p videos via my external HDD. So, I'm assuming both the Philips & Panasonic are gonna be good. Any comments here?

4. Regarding gaming - am I gonna have any issues like motion blur etc., with both Pa & Phi when I play with my consoles [xbox360, PS3 & future buy xbox 1, PS4]

5. I'm leaving Samsung out of the race only & just coz of it's panel lottery. I'm also leaving Sony, only coz it won't be supporting my external HDD's which are 2TB's. But otherwise it is good. Sad that it is costly for what it offers with only 1yr warranty.

6. I can't seem to let go of LG because of all it's features, not 'smart' but mainly 3D. Found a lot of reviews for the LA6200 and I was impressed with it, despite it's poor black levels. I won't be using the Smart features that comes with it, so is there any other model from LG with good PQ for both SD & HD, and also with 3D but no smart features?

7. How is the service of LG, Panasonic & Philips here in Bangalore?

I did not get a chance to audition any of the TV's since I was busy with work. But I was wondering if you knew any links or sites that had videos of various formats, so I can download and check all the features of the models.



yabbadaaba said:


> i am leaning towards LA6620..looks better overall...
> LG*Compare*| LG Electronics IN



Apart from the subwoofer, I don't think there is any other difference btw LA6620 and LA6200. It still has the same 100hz refresh rate like the 6200. So I thought the price was not justified and hence left it out of my list.


----------



## rishisab (Nov 14, 2013)

I have heard a lot of things about Panasonic not updating its firmware and letting its user taste dust (as far as the smart TV features are concerned).

I also looked at LG Smart TV (with 3D) but heard a lot of bad reviews about the picture quality.

Philips. It may give you a good quality picture but it provides no 3d glasses, is not slim, has got no wifi, no smart features, just 1 USB and is a 2 year old model. I am not even worried about getting a 2 year old model, but the thing is Philips has not come up with a single quality model after this. 

Samsung (I am so inclined towards Samsung). I almost got myself a 32F6400 @46K but i read about the panel lottery thing on this website and i am **** scared to purchase it. Other than that, it offers everything great - 3D, Glasses, 2 remote controls, 400hz CMR (200 hz Motion rate), micro dimming, out of the world smart features, decent picture quality, 4 HDMI, 3 USB, and god knows what else. But a lot of people have also complained about its picture quality. 

Now comes the best of the lot - SONY. At 42K, it is a bit pricey (W670A). But it has killer looks, amazing picture quality... and thats it. Its picture quality is much better than Samsung. Colors are more vibrant. PQ is better (though i haven't compared it with F6400, i just compared it ith F5000). In built WIFI. But now the downsides - bad smart features, 2 HDMI, 1 USB, what if it stops working one day? (I am saying this because i have a DVD player from sony whose USB has stopped working and now it is useless), terrible sound. 

But still, i will go for either SONY (W670A) or SAMSUNG (F6400). Help me out, which one should i buy?


----------



## Minion (Nov 14, 2013)

*Re: [Urgent] Need a 32&amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;quot; Full HD LED TV for 55k*



dippi_taurus said:


> 1. My only concern with the Philips 32PFL7977/V7 model is that it lacks playback of .ts, .flac and many other formats. What panel does it use? It supports 3D but I need to purchase the glasses separately? No smart features and hence lacks wifi, right? I saw in a post somewhere that Videocon makes Philips TV's in India. Is this true? How will it affect my overall experience in service here in Bangalore.
> 
> 2. Reviews of Panasonic TH-l32E6D is amazing. No 3D, has ips panel, plays all formats. Only concern in this model is, it has a 50hz refresh rate. How will it affect my gaming experience? It has smart features, so is the wifi in-built or should I purchase it separately? Will the PQ in this for SD content be good like Philips? Does it come in black instead of silver?
> 
> ...



1)Most of t.v will not play .ts and .flac.Philips uses SPVA panel it supports 3D I don't know if they are providing any glasses but for 36k you have money to buy those it uses passive 3D so glasses will not be costly affair In india Philips tvs are manufactured by videocon but apple too don't manufacture their iphone themselves they outsoure it to other company.Philips is providing 3 years warranty and in bangalore you will not face any problem with service.
2)I right now using Samsung 32EH4800 and it has 50Hz panel belive me when i saw sports like football or cricket it looks aweful i see lot of blurring I am really dissapointed with it.I don't know what picture engine panasonic is using but Philips is using their top tier engine.I asure you PQ of SD and HD in Philips will be great.
3)Philips is having a upscaler so it doesn't matter if you watch SD or HD it will look great but their are some channels which are too compressed there you may face PQ issue but here you can't blame tv itself.
4)Philips I think is providing 100Hz panel and 240Hz frame interpolation(insert frame so decreases burring).
6)Both Philips and LG uses passive 3D So you are not going to miss anything I don't have any knowledge about LG but samsung and LG budget model comes with bare minimum processing engine.

I don't have any sites for videos format but both Philips and Panasonic will play most of the format.



rishisab said:


> I have heard a lot of things about Panasonic not updating its firmware and letting its user taste dust (as far as the smart TV features are concerned).
> 
> I also looked at LG Smart TV (with 3D) but heard a lot of bad reviews about the picture quality.
> 
> ...



Philips is 2 year old model even though there is no competing model from any other brand it simply is too powerful than any other tv in market.remember slim tvs are not always better they have worst SQ.Philips has not come up with new models due to poor marketing while Sony Samsung does.That is why most people in india don't care about Philips.

Regarding Samsung tvs panel lottery is the worst thing I have seen Samsung 32D5000 with SPVA panel belive me at that time they were playing trailer of D War I stood stunned appreciating it clarity.So Panel does make lot of sense.

Sony is having very good PQ but with that price with no 3D doesn't make sense.I have heard lots of problem while dectecting HDD for usb issue try using a USB hub.

I suggest you to write Pros and Cons of each tv select tick those are needed by you and decide.


----------



## yabbadaaba (Nov 15, 2013)

so after going through all the  advices mentioned above and from various other forums and reviews , i have decided to go for panasonic 42e6d.
thank you all for your help and suggestions.


----------



## Minion (Nov 16, 2013)

Congrats on your purchase


----------



## rishisab (Nov 16, 2013)

How are you finding it?


----------

